# finally it is time



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the convict has her breeding tube out and is about to lay her eggs so the citrenellum is viscosuly defending her even the giant snakeskin gouramis knows enough to stay away!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

yippeee!!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha, congrats! Hope the rest works out for ya :-D


----------

